# Anti sickness drugs



## Victoria-Helen (Oct 16, 2009)

I was given an anti sickness drug in hospital i think it was called cyclazine, does this sound right?

I would like to know if you think there is a difference between the injection of it and the tablets? I had the injection and it worked very well, my morning sickness is very quickly escalating and i'm very worried about loseing weight as i did with my 1st son. I wasnt taken seriously when i was pregnant with him but i intend to ask my doctor about perscribeing something for me if sickness gets to that level again. Do you know how often this drug is used for pregnant women or is there something else more commenly used?


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi Mommy2b,

Congrats on your pregnancy  sorry to hear about the morning sickness   Cyclizine is an effective anti sickness drug and is often given as an injection for immediate action. The tablets do exactly the same thing but take a bit longer to work compared to the injection. To be honest I'm not sure which drug is most common as different prescribers have individual preferences but in general the most commonly used ones are prochloperazine & cyclizine.

Hope this helps. All the best  

Maz x


----------



## Victoria-Helen (Oct 16, 2009)

Thankyou for the reply, its very helpful!

I am hopeing very much that i wont need anything but feel very reasured that there is something to help if needed, thankyou xx


----------

